# La tizia



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

A volte mi capita che guardando un film penso" wow che bella lei" .
 Vi sembrerà strano ma guardo più le donne che non gli uomini, non perché mi attirano sessualmente ma perché le ammiro e avrei voluto essere come loro. Stavo guardando un film e ho trovato lei.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A volte mi capita che guardando un film penso" wow che bella lei" .
> Vi sembrerà strano ma guardo più le donne che non gli uomini, non perché mi attirano sessualmente ma perché le ammiro e avrei voluto essere come loro. Stavo guardando un film e ho trovato lei.
> View attachment 12362


Quando il tuo lavoro si basa per una buona percentuale sull'aspetto fisico, ti assicuro che pure Magalli farebbe la sua poca figura.
Alla fine sei "costretta" a far ginnastica 4 ore al giorno, ad andare dall'estetista ogni 2 settumane,  dal chirurgo estetico,  dal parrucchiere,  dal consulente di immagine. .insomma. .un lavoraccio. .

Buscopann


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando il tuo lavoro si basa per una buona percentuale sull'aspetto fisico, ti assicuro che pure Magalli farebbe la sua poca figura.
> Alla fine sei "costretta" a far ginnastica 4 ore al giorno, ad andare dall'estetista ogni 2 settumane,  dal chirurgo estetico,  dal parrucchiere,  dal consulente di immagine. .insomma. .un lavoraccio. .
> 
> Buscopann


Beh sì, però lasciami sognare dai


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A volte mi capita che guardando un film penso" wow che bella lei" .
> Vi sembrerà strano ma guardo più le donne che non gli uomini, non perché mi attirano sessualmente ma perché le ammiro e avrei voluto essere come loro. Stavo guardando un film e ho trovato lei.
> View attachment 12362


Non so manco chi sia ....grave?????


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so manco chi sia ....grave?????


A dire il vero neanche io..l'ho trovata per caso
Si chiama Jessica Parè


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A dire il vero neanche io..l'ho trovata per caso
> Si chiama Jessica Parè


Che smagliature e che seno svuotato.
Io vorrei solo essere io giovane. :facepalm::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A dire il vero neanche io..l'ho trovata per caso
> Si chiama Jessica Parè


Ah ecco pensavo la conoscessi già


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che smagliature e che seno svuotato.
> Io vorrei solo essere io giovane. :facepalm::unhappy:


Ammazza non ti sfugge nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza non ti sfugge nulla :rotfl:


Avrà appena smesso di allattare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

In un forum pubblico non le posso elencare, perché potrebbero riguardare qualcuno, ma ci sono alcune cose in donne e uomini, particolari che trovo rendano sfuocato anche un insieme molto gradevole.
E pensare che di me si potrebbe forse salvare un particolare :carneval::facepalm::carneval:.
Ma questa consapevolezza non cambia il mio sentire.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrà appena smesso di allattare.


Era un complimento perché dimostri di essere un'ottima osservatrice


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Era un complimento perché dimostri di essere un'ottima osservatrice


Non mi piacciono le donne, per cui sono del tutto esente da distrazione da fascino. A parte che la tizia ha una di quelle cose che non mi piacciono.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono le donne, per cui sono del tutto esente da distrazione da fascino. A parte che la tizia ha una di quelle cose che non mi piacciono.


A differenza mia che resto facilmente affascinata dalla bellezza in genere


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che smagliature e che seno svuotato.
> Io vorrei solo essere io giovane. :facepalm::unhappy:


.
vedi la differenza tra maschi e femmine per me io non ci farei caso per le prime cose che hai detto ma per la seconda cosa ahimè hai ragione


----------



## Piperita (27 Gennaio 2017)

Un'altra affascinante sconosciuta


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Un'altra affascinante sconosciuta
> 
> View attachment 12423


Molto bella per me 
Viso volitivo


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Gennaio 2017)

Le due donne che ha postato Piperita sono quanto di più lontano piace a me (seno smagliato a parte). 


Il mio ideale, cioè se potessi scegliere come essere è qualcosa del genere 











E lo so. Ho detto niente


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Le due donne che ha postato Piperita sono quanto di più lontano piace a me (seno smagliato a parte).
> 
> 
> Il mio ideale, cioè se potessi scegliere come essere è qualcosa del genere
> ...


Ah ah ah ah ah nuh che dici :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ah nuh che dici :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche io comunque come te


----------

